# 2014 Frozen Grey M5 Individual



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Took delivery of my latest M5 this morning. It drives a lot like the old one - aka Fantastic! Carving through the windy roads in the Bavarian Alps was a real treat!


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

Great combo! Enjoy!!


----------



## B-1 Pilot (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks great! Did they do full Opel white interior for you?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

It will really pop when you get it home and can put a proper wax job on it to get the shine back:rofl: Stealth in a big car what a concept.:thumbup:


----------



## Rohardi (Aug 7, 2011)

Sex on wheels! Congrats Stealth!


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

B-1 Pilot said:


> Looks great! Did they do full Opel white interior for you?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


No they refused to do Opal White so I took Silverstone. It's okay but if I did it again I would do Platinum like in my current M5. The Platinum interior is just the best (well second best after Opal White).

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BobcatWong (Jun 5, 2013)

Love the last pic w/the jumpsuit. Priceless!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

congrats man!


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> No they refused to do Opal White so I took Silverstone. It's okay but if I did it again I would do Platinum like in my current M5. The Platinum interior is just the best (well second best after Opal White).
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


With all do respect I think opal white is called cocaine white!


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

mikeriley said:


> With all do respect I think opal white is called cocaine white!


Pkilla45 LOLOLOLOLOL

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Rohardi (Aug 7, 2011)

Great now I want Frozen gray now.... I thought I had it nailed down between Singapore Gray and Silverstone...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't really like silver cars that much, but that color looks great!!! Congrats!!


----------



## elitex (Mar 30, 2012)

Which options did you go with? I see you did LED lights. Looks good.:thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats stealth.


----------



## jjcruiser (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow these pictures look professional; as in, marketing materials for BMW itself. Impressive.


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

Absolutely An Exceptional Color! Bravo!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Congrats and nice car! Enjoy the car and at leas the weather has turned to the better so you should have a great time driving it in the alps !!


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

jjcruiser said:


> Wow these pictures look professional; as in, marketing materials for BMW itself. Impressive.


Thank you for the compliment!

Took the pictures myself. I am an amateur. I attribute the quality of my photos to:
Sony RX100II (amazing camera)
Make sure the sun is pointed at car and not at camera
Keep an eye out for nice backgrounds
Use the tilting screen to get the right angle.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## admannj (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks great. Congrats. Thanks for the pictures. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Congrats. It is a beautiful car.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

The next day I awoke to this beautiful view from my balcony in Kitzbuhel:

















Then I pulled the car up front to load my luggage and cameras.

























Then I began a drive across Tirol on the B171 all the way to Arlberg Pass. I seemed to stop at many churches to confess my speeding on the B roads.

























































Then I came across the Arlberg Pass. The receptionist had called several people to check the roads were clear before sending me to drive the pass on summer tires.

























Then I arrived at the Liechtenstein border, where I was unnecessarily delayed while the border guards inspected my paintwork, I mean passport.









I took the opportunity to snap a Cocaine White interior pic for those that requested it.









Then I arrived at Vaduz castle in Liechtenstein.


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

Keep em coming! Any trouble with traction up in the mountains bring colder?


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Great pics! Nice car!

The wheels are nice but if you need snow tires, get some black wheels so your car can look like the Batmobile!

You have the courage to wear a uniform! I considered wearing some sort of costume, then considered wear a suit. I didn't do either.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Love those Liechtenstein photos. I took one from the same spot of the prince's castle but the car was a rented 520i.


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

This post should be a Sticky - as the answer to anyone who asks, why should I do an ED? :thumbup: And oh, that jumpsuit! :bigpimp:


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Day 3:

I woke up to this view from the Sheraton Panoramahaus in Dornbirn. Beds were too hard, but fortunately the BMW M adrenalin kept me going today.









Then thanks to @JMH I went for a drive on the Deutsche Alpenstrasse. Some amazing winding roads, switchbacks, idyllic villages and hamlets, and scenery. Highly recommended.


































Then I stopped by Ottobeuren Abbey thanks to advise from @trinitony I also got a fantastic parking space outside.


























Next I stopped by Alpina in Buchloe, and also had lunch in Buchloe at a guest house.


















































Finally, and I will have another thread on this, I stopped by BMW M Gmbh HQ and BMW M Studio for a private tour.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

mikeriley said:


> Keep em coming! Any trouble with traction up in the mountains bring colder?


Not in the mountains. However my traction wasn't optimal at any point during the trip because of the cool road surfaces.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

I was never a fan of frozen colors until I saw this.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

*Private Messages*

Stealth.Pilot your Private Messages mail box is full and will not accept more messages.
Trinitony


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

Sweet, nice pics and nice color combo. 
Lol @ cocaine white... I like it!

Just curious why did BMW refuse to do it? They wouldn't do it even as an Individual order? I was under the impression they'd pretty much do anything for the right amount of cash.

Btw thanks for the excellent ideas of BMW M HQ and Alpina. Definitely adding both to my potential some-day ED itinerary.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

ddk632 said:


> I was under the impression they'd pretty much do anything for the right amount of cash.


GASP! BMW is not the same as a cheap whore! They're a slightly pricier, classier whore!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

Duplicate


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

Keepittrill said:


> GASP! BMW is not the same as a cheap whore! They're a slightly pricier, classier whore!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


My comment was based on some insane stuff I've seen come out of BMW Individual, like leather headliners and such (might have been on 7post). There was a guy posting pics who worked at BMW Individual.

I guess a better question would be, did they refuse to do it for any price, or they refused to do it for a price OP was willing to pay?

I'd assume the latter considering OP changes cars every 12 months, so spending say $10k for BMW Individual to fit custom color (for this model) leather might not make sense.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

ddk632 said:


> My comment was based on some insane stuff I've seen come out of BMW Individual, like leather headliners and such (might have been on 7post). There was a guy posting pics who worked at BMW Individual.
> 
> I guess a better question would be, did they refuse to do it for any price, or they refused to do it for a price OP was willing to pay?
> 
> I'd assume the latter considering OP changes cars every 12 months, so spending say $10k for BMW Individual to fit custom color (for this model) leather might not make sense.


You're probably right. Doesn't make much sense to get such a niche option if you're going to unload the car in a year or two!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

ddk632 said:


> My comment was based on some insane stuff I've seen come out of BMW Individual, like leather headliners and such (might have been on 7post). There was a guy posting pics who worked at BMW Individual.
> 
> I guess a better question would be, did they refuse to do it for any price, or they refused to do it for a price OP was willing to pay?
> 
> I'd assume the latter considering OP changes cars every 12 months, so spending say $10k for BMW Individual to fit custom color (for this model) leather might not make sense.


On the Opal White leather they just refused to do it without mentioning any price (I did not say how much I was willing to pay, I asked for a quote). They said they could only do Platinum or Silk Grey as the closest options.

The issue is that BMW NA has been moving from Individual as a truly custom offering to Individual as a limited selection of packages. This is different to the way Individual works in Germany.

Hence Opal white leather is possible, but BMW NA refused to quote it or offer it.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Keepittrill said:


> You're probably right. Doesn't make much sense to get such a niche option if you're going to unload the car in a year or two!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I wouldn't bet on that. A well configured car is always easy to sell.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> On the Opal White leather they just refused to do it without mentioning any price (I did not say how much I was willing to pay, I asked for a quote). They said they could only do Platinum or Silk Grey as the closest options.
> 
> The issue is that BMW NA has been moving from Individual as a truly custom offering to Individual as a limited selection of packages. This is different to the way Individual works in Germany.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarity on this. That's disappointing on BMW NA's part.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

M FUNF said:


> It will really pop when you get it home and can put a proper wax job on it to get the shine back:rofl: Stealth in a big car what a concept.:thumbup:


I understand you CANNOT wax or polish the frozen colors in any way or you will damage the finish.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

mrjoed2 said:


> I understand you CANNOT wax or polish the frozen colors in any way or you will damage the finish.


He was joking. However you can apply Swissvax Opaque Wax (designed for Frozen paints) as well as certain sealants (Dr Beazley, Permanon Supermatte, etc.)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

